

Google reverses previous China policy - Censorship is OK now - praeclarum
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/20/AR2010072001136.html

======
fendrak
Once again it would seem that the love of money is the root of all evil. "Do
No Evil" indeed...

------
bhiggins
"We have decided we are no longer willing to continue censoring our results on
Google.cn"

That was last January. Didn't take long...

~~~
praeclarum
I don't like to throw mud in the face of Google since I like their products
and am still not sure myself how I feel about their Jan decision.

But this is just... lame.

If they are so susceptible to sales and the bottom line, they should never
have made such a big deal about it back in Jan.

